# Ufft who needz bbyfatha !!



## Lydiarose

Hi girls,hope you dont mind me posting in here :flower:

Just wondering what you thought about this.

A girl i have on facebook is 19 i went to the same college as her a few years ago shes got 3 children from 3 different dads 2 have been taken into foster care im not sure of the reasons why.

And shes annoced on facebook a few weeks ago shes pregnant again . . .

shes just put this status Ufft who needz bbyfatha !!

I really feel sad that this generation is how it is,people just sleeping around and bringing babys into the world without either stable parent.


Please please please dont think i am making a dig at single mums i have so much respect for them my mum has been one for 7 years sinse my arse hole dad met his new witch of a wife he left her and us with no money and nothing . . . and hes a family law solicitor! :growlmad::growlmad:

However this girl has had (having) 4 children all with different dads.

Do you think she might not have learnt shes choosing the wrong people?

whats your opinion on it?

:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## cabbagebaby

im not gunna say what i think lol but im sure people can have a guess


----------



## lov3hat3

I guess some people are just too boneheaded to think or care about who they are making lives with :shrug:
It pisses me off because they are the reason young mums have a bad reputation. I guess there will always be those type of people though :shrug:


----------



## mayb_baby

It is more common but not 'this generation' I mean for years this was done hidden and kept under wraps by families etc. As for this girl I hope she focuses on the baby this time not the next man


----------



## cammy

I know a few young mums like this, it makes me really sad. I could never do that to Alexander, he means so much to me. Its not just the single young mums either, I know some pretty terrible young couples with babies.


----------



## Strawberrymum

It's sad but unfortunately the same thing happens with older mums too. It's sad for the babies 

And People say way to much on Facebook!


----------



## Char.due.jan

Hmm not sure really, you can't judge by facebook. And not knowing her personal circumstances its hard. 

Maybe shes felt she has been in the right relationships and then the FOB has just left her when he's found out he's actually pregnant. As a lot of 'men' go along with the whole trying for a baby thing and then when it actually happens it's a different story. 

To be honest, and I use a Jeremy Kyle phrase here, if these males don't want children 'put something on the end of it!'


----------



## amygwen

I don't judge people because I don't know their situations. Personally, I probably would feel sorry for her but I mean, I don't know the full situation. Also, I don't think it's just this generation either. I know a few women who have multiple children with different fathers and they're way older than me.


----------



## x__amour

amygwen said:


> I don't judge people because I don't know their situations. Personally, I probably would feel sorry for her but I mean, I don't know the full situation. Also, I don't think it's just this generation either. I know a few women who have multiple children with different fathers and they're way older than me.

Agree 110%.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Given that two of her 3 children are in foster care, it's probably safe to assume she's not doing a proper job raising them herself. They don't just take children for no reason. Although she must be doing better now for them to have let her keep the 3rd one.

Having children with different fathers isn't, in my book, a horrible thing. Any children I have in the future will have a different father than my daughter and I've, for the most part, accepted that. But to sit there and continuously sleep around with men who skip out when you continuously get pregnant and not take care of the child, that takes a special kind of stupid.


----------



## lb

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Given that two of her 3 children are in foster care, it's probably safe to assume she's not doing a proper job raising them herself. They don't just take children for no reason. Although she must be doing better now for them to have let her keep the 3rd one.
> 
> Having children with different fathers isn't, in my book, a horrible thing. Any children I have in the future will have a different father than my daughter and I've, for the most part, accepted that. But to sit there and continuously sleep around with men who skip out when you continuously get pregnant and not take care of the child, that takes a special kind of stupid.

WSS^^


----------



## fantastica

It's hard to judge without knowing her and her situation properly, but it does seem a bit off if 2 are already in care to go on to have another, she obviously has some deep rooted issues which she needs to address. 

As for the different fathers, I don't think it's a huge deal...I mean maybe it's not 'ideal', but it can't really be helped in most cases. It's also not just this generation...didn't Mel B just have her third child by a third man? And i'm pretty sure Ulrika Jonson (sp?) has a fre by different men...the press doesn't focus on this though, it would rather make out that it's just our generation doing this.


----------



## krys

When I had only read the title, I thought oh God I really hope she doesn't type like that haha. 

I don't think the problem is having different fathers, as much as it is not being able to take care of the children. The fact that some are in foster care proves that there is something going on and she isn't able to support them.. If she's unable to care for those children, how does she expect to care for another? Hopefully she gets help and figures out what she needs to do to be a good mom and take care of her kids.


----------



## emmylou92

amygwen said:


> I don't judge people because I don't know their situations. Personally, I probably would feel sorry for her but I mean, I don't know the full situation. Also, I don't think it's just this generation either. I know a few women who have multiple children with different fathers and they're way older than me.

Totaly agree.:thumbup:


----------



## rileybaby

Hmm.. like some of the other girls said you cant tell the whole situation, but personally if i couldnt have another child with my FOB i probably wouldnt have any more atall, i couldnt have a split family where my children wernt full siblings


----------



## Lydiarose

Sorry,i didnt mean this generation as in our ages i mean the last 20 years ish thought i typed that obviously i didnt haha.

it just makes me sad more than anything :(


Imo i think shes being very selfish/irresponsible if this has happend 3 times before why on earth is she doing it again?

I know the type of boys shes had her children with and they all look like theyve been dragged off the jeremy kyle show.


----------



## bumpy_j

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Given that two of her 3 children are in foster care, it's probably safe to assume she's not doing a proper job raising them herself. They don't just take children for no reason. Although she must be doing better now for them to have let her keep the 3rd one.
> 
> Having children with different fathers isn't, in my book, a horrible thing. Any children I have in the future will have a different father than my daughter and I've, for the most part, accepted that. But to sit there and continuously sleep around with men who skip out when you continuously get pregnant and not take care of the child, that takes a special kind of stupid.

I agree


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Being a teen mom, ive been judged. im not gunna sit here to judge her.

My future children will have a different dad than Mikah...


----------



## annawrigley

Different dads aside, cos you never know what your circumstances will become (although it does sound like she's been a bit irresponsible, but as PP said so were the guys :shrug:) I'm more concerned about the fact she's bringing another child into the world rather than focusing on getting her 2 children back from foster care :(


----------



## annawrigley

rileybaby said:


> Hmm.. like some of the other girls said you cant tell the whole situation, but personally if i couldnt have another child with my FOB i probably wouldnt have any more atall, i couldnt have a split family where my children wernt full siblings

I wouldn't say it was a 'split' family :wacko: I've never just wanted 1 child and I still don't so my future children will have a different dad, maybe even more than 1 if things don't work out. You never know what's gonna happen but I personally wouldn't be happy never having another child and my babies will be my family and each other's family, not split at all :) I wish they could all have the same dad but they can't.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

rileybaby said:


> Hmm.. like some of the other girls said you cant tell the whole situation, but personally if i couldnt have another child with my FOB i probably wouldnt have any more atall, i couldnt have a split family where my children wernt full siblings

I have a full brother, a half brother, and a sister not blood related at all , I love them all the same and never once thought of us as a split family, we are just siblings, and we are just family.


----------



## rileybaby

QuintinsMommy said:


> rileybaby said:
> 
> 
> Hmm.. like some of the other girls said you cant tell the whole situation, but personally if i couldnt have another child with my FOB i probably wouldnt have any more atall, i couldnt have a split family where my children wernt full siblings
> 
> I have a full brother, a half brother, and a sister not blood related at all , I love them all the same and never once thought of us as a split family, we are just siblings, and we are just family.Click to expand...

Thats fine my family is the same but personally i couldnt have any more if it wasnt with Ronnie :flower:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

you never know


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I know someone like this :( she is 31 has 5 kids and pregnant, her eldest 3 are in care - not sure why. 

It is sad though, and I think if your in that situation then why have more? Fair enough getting pregnant could have been an accident but with that many kids it seems a bit too repetitive for my liking.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

QuintinsMommy said:


> rileybaby said:
> 
> 
> Hmm.. like some of the other girls said you cant tell the whole situation, but personally if i couldnt have another child with my FOB i probably wouldnt have any more atall, i couldnt have a split family where my children wernt full siblings
> 
> I have a full brother, a half brother, and a sister not blood related at all , I love them all the same and never once thought of us as a split family, we are just siblings, and we are just family.Click to expand...

Aww, Lyla has a half sister too. Doubt they will get to meet for a long time though, the mum is a bit weird. makes me sad to think that sometimes


----------



## IrishGirl

I think shes a very selfish person!!!!!Nothing to do with the different dads thing,but as a mother!!!!!!!!This makes my blood boil that shes not using protection and pregnant again BEFORE she looks after her other babies that are in care.She should be fighting tooth and nail to get those back before she even thinks about unprotected sex.She should have looked after herself better in that department!!!


----------



## rileybaby

QuintinsMommy said:


> you never know

Very true!:flower:


----------



## lhancock90

She should be focusing on getting her two children back! I don't understand why shes been able to keep one and will be able to keep another if SS already judged that she was incapable of looking after her other 2?
Being a single mom is nothing to be ashamed of, in fact i think its something that women should be proud of because it can't be easy! But she seems so unconcerned by the fact that the men in her life keep wandering out shes going off to find more of the same losers :(


----------



## AirForceWife7

I don't know her on a personal level, so I really have no right to judge her when it comes to having multiple children with multiple fathers. I honestly don't think there is anything wrong with that unless you continuously pick d-bags to have babies with. Sorry if that sounds harsh, but someone shouldn't make the same mistake four times. What I CAN judge her on is the fact that she should be focusing on all her children before even thinking about another man. When you have children, your feelings no longer come first. You're supposed to put your children's needs first.


----------



## lauram_92

Wow. :\ I don't see anything wrong with having kids with different Dads, as you never know how long your relationship will last or whether there is going to be future problems, and if I have more kids then Oliver wouldn't have the same Dad. But I've pretty much accepted that.

But I do think she should be trying to get her kids back before having more. She should be in a stable place to bring them up.


----------



## Lydiarose

:/ really didnt mean to come across like i have a problem with children having different dads! have a half sister my mum was with her dad before she met my dad so thats really not the case at all and i have soo much respect for single mums i really really do :) :flower: 

its just this girl inpaticuar,but tbf theres alot of girls like her these days.

ive never come across anyone like this on BnB! xxx


----------



## Maman

she just sounds very irresponsible. its a shame shes clearly not inteligent enough to see the mistakes shes making/noone it stopping her from making these huge mistakes. 

i hate the term babyfather, that shows what respect she has for her childs dad, her child and herself, babyfather sounds so derogatory and meaningless.


----------



## Lydiarose

No ones said their all bad but majority wanna bang without rubbers then complain when shit hits the fan, we're livin in a generation where everyones bangin everyone n certain man can't hack it
Friday at 10:04pm · Like · 1 person


someone just left that comment on it :/


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Lydiarose said:


> No ones said their all bad but majority wanna bang without rubbers then complain when shit hits the fan, we're livin in a generation where everyones bangin everyone n certain man can't hack it
> Friday at 10:04pm · Like · 1 person
> 
> 
> someone just left that comment on it :/

:dohh: why cant see go on birth contorl? if all these guys want to bang without condoms, (and all want to catch an STD)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i knew a girl when i was pregnant and shes a great mother and all, but when i was like how did you know you wanted to keep your baby and she said, well i had 3 abortions already so I just decided I would keep this one! I almost died.


----------



## Ashbwin

The fact that all of her children have different fathers isnt for me to judge, maybe she is just so desperate for love that she trusts men way too easily. As far as her children being taken into foster care... Wow, my inlaws are fostering a little boy right now and his parents have admitted to cheating on their drug tests, knowing the man who does their drug tests so he helps them, going out of town long enough to do drugs and get them out of their systems, and they fight with each other and are rough with the little boy and they are STILL getting the boy back in October, it takes alot for your kids to get taken away (atleast here)


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Wow she sounds....intelligent.

Anyhoooo yeah of course it did happen in previous generations, but nobody here can deny the fact that it's becoming more and more common, and the stats are highest amongst US lot. Sucks but 'tis true. 

I'd not be comfortable having a child with a different dad to Ollie. Not because I think there's something wrong with it, (there really isn't!) but because I love him WAY too much lol. And he's v.traditional, conservative and obsessed with appearances (as well as loves me haha) so he feels the same way. 

But like Rome said, you can never guarantee the future. 

If I had Rory taken into foster care, i'd be doing all I could to get him back, not fucking about and making more kids!


----------



## Maman

id be so tempted to wtite... err not. if you mix shit your hands get dirty... What atupid excuses for huge mistakes :(


----------



## cabbagebaby

QuintinsMommy said:


> i knew a girl when i was pregnant and shes a great mother and all, but when i was like how did you know you wanted to keep your baby and she said, well i had 3 abortions already so I just decided I would keep this one! I almost died.

I Think I Almost Died Reading That


----------

